# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ::: خلاصه انتگرال و حدوپیوستگی و ماتریس مخصوص مرور :::

## im.awbol

*سلام دوستان
یه سریا درخواست داده بودن اینا رو میخواستن امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره
بها نداره فقط واسم دعا کنید به هدفم برسم ،ممنون*

*انتگرال*
PicsArt_05-30-07.56.41.jpg PicsArt_05-30-07.57.43.jpg

*حدوپیوستگی*
PicsArt_05-30-07.58.51.jpg PicsArt_05-30-07.59.45.jpg

*ماتریس*
PicsArt_05-30-08.00.40.jpg PicsArt_05-30-08.01.21.jpg

----------


## ayeh98

ممنونم ازتون

----------


## im.awbol

Up

----------

